# A few Einszett questions



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Just a few :thumb: 

Glanz or Wax polish soft?

Can one go over the other? 
Whats the difference in the two? (I really like Glanz).

Whats the Gummi Pflege like?

Is the Lack Finish any good?
Does it add protection or just a detail spray?

Is the Einszett Paint Polish like #80/SSR2?
Is the Einszett Ultra Paint polish/cleaner like #83/SSR2.5/3?

Whats the Einszett Vinyl-Rubber Care and protectant any good/like the 303 Aerospace stuff?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

My 2 pence worth 

wax polish soft is a great "filler" polish ..
Glanz is like a sealent .

Both really easy to use ..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That really is a few questions! 

Be back on them later!


----------



## gcc (Mar 14, 2006)

alex,
get the lot,you wont be dissappointed,the wax polish soft is a really good product,especially topped with glanz.
the lackfinish is like a booster over the glanz,is excellent-very slick.
the vinyl and rubber protectant last for ages.
gummi pflege,cant comment as i havent used it but if its owt like the rest of the range then its going to work well.

ive got to say that im impressed no end with all of the einszett ive bought,the paint polish is excellent and my favourite is the metallic polish/wax.
but dont forget i do everything by hand,i cant say what it will be like with a machine but i dont see any problems.

hope this helps.

cheers.

gary.[reflex silver polo tdi pd sport]

Edit .. unapproved trader


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Gary:thumb: 

Definetly going to treat myself to the Glanz and Lack Finish this month.

Can Einszett Paint Polish/Ultra Paint polish/cleaner be worked in the sun like the SSR range or are they like Megs/Menz and prefer the cool and shade?

And what product is the Metallic polish comparable to?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Alex, 

I find that Einszett works better in the shade, its a bit hard in the sun, but in fairness I have stayed away from using them in direct sunlight. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh by the way...

Heres the chart that shows you the comparisson of the polishes and waxes 

http://www.dano.pocketrubbish.com/detailing/productchart.htm


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Oh by the way...
> 
> Heres the chart that shows you the comparisson of the polishes and waxes
> 
> http://www.dano.pocketrubbish.com/detailing/productchart.htm


   Forgot about that

In the Einszett bit it has 'MP' then just below that it has Metallic, are these different products or the same one just put down twice in different bits?



Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I find that Einszett works better in the shade, its a bit hard in the sun, but in fairness I have stayed away from using them in direct sunlight.
> 
> ...


Cheers Johnny:thumb:


----------

